# I helped someone recover!



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

> Hey thanks for that link you gave me...I used the visulization to help me fall asleep for months instead of using a tranq and I no longer have anxiety or derelization! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


That was some guy on youtube.

If anyone is interested, here's the link: HERE


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> That was some guy on youtube.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here's the link: HERE


I did the linden method for a week and felt an ENORMOUS change. i strongly recommend it to anyone on here. seriously.

Ame
xo


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I gave my Linden method away.. He said the word anxiety too many times, I just panicked every twenty seconds. Who does that in a relaxation track?? It's so triggering when you are feeling like this. And the service they provide is shit! Don't buy!! Buy "at last a life" and listen to SILVA-tracks or reiki/meditation instead.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey *york* Are you gonna play TOR when it comes out? If so I see a dpd/dr eu-guild in the future


----------

